# Best Shot



## OKMONSTER7.0 (May 26, 2011)

Post the best shot you have ever made at competition or just practice. This isn't a competition so if you have a great shot and your proud of it post it even if it doesn't beat the others! I'll start I guess. The other day me and my buddy josh shot 100 yards and both center punched a clay pigeon. That's the best I can recall so let the bragging begin!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't want to brag here, but one time I hit a 20" circle at 5 yards away :wink:


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Whooops forgot to log my dad off before I started this. Lol and whoa man I think that beats mine. Hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

knew it, come at me archerytalk :wink:


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

that mjust have been tough


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

70 yard bullseye for me


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

justin120197 said:


> 70 yard bullseye for me


Good shooting!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

i shot a doe at 67yds with a 3blade rage when i was 16yrs old with my switchback xt and double lunged her. One of my best shots id say. Ive shot some ridiculous target shots before but nothing beats the real deal in my opinion


----------



## sticksnbones (Jul 30, 2012)

huntinguyg said:


> i shot a doe at 67yds with a 3blade rage when i was 16yrs old with my switchback xt and double lunged her. One of my best shots id say. Ive shot some ridiculous target shots before but nothing beats the real deal in my opinion


Holy smokes...was it risky?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

my best shot was in the max hamilton 3d shoot. I had won it the year before. It came down to a shootoff with the top 5 scores in my class. after 2 targets everybody had been eliminated except for this one kid I know. He was up first and ended up hitting a 10. I knew I could make the shot and sure enough I had centerpunched the 12. I took gold for the second year in a row.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I/O baby x for my first Vegas 300 in comp... 
Second would be a 60 6x to seal 3rd at the mn state outdoor in the pouring rain.

I doubt anyone can top bridger's best tho


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

what I think is one of my best shots is when I was shooting my Monster at 100 yards, I didnt have a 100yd pin, just a 60 set on my HHA, then once I got it all figured out how high I needed to aim, I was probably grouping on average a 5" group. then a few times I had then within 2-3" and 2-3 times I did everything perfectly right and had them within half of an inch from eachother.

what I like now is shooting my Z7 and when I'm not worn out from working and just completely relax and all, is being able to shoot my 3 practice arrows at 60 yards close enough to wrap my hand around them, and hearing the arrows slap eachother sometimes that far away. I just love it when everythign works out right when you're shooting.

as far as bowhunting I havent really shot at anythign farther than 35 yards but that might change when I go to Colorado again this year.
I'm gonna practice out to 70 at least, maybe 80 but I doubt I'll shoot an elk that far but maybe a mule deer if I get a leftover tag for one.

the best time I had at a 3-d shoot was in Mississippi last year, I got 1st place on one course, 2nd in the other, and then I got first at the moving targets course, they were from 20-35 yards and you had to shoot at whatever popped up. some would just pop up, and other would pop up and go left to right or right to left and then go back down when they stopped. anyways I got a 56 out of 60 (3 12's and 2 10's) and one of the 12's was on a moving hog at 30 yards. I won my class and had the highest score on that course, and I shot that course maybe 6-10 times and 56 was my highest and most were around 52-54 for me with the one being 56 and the second highest score I think anyone else had was either a 52 or a 54. I definitely had fun.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shot two shots through a 1 1/2" PVC pipe back to back at 20 yards. Probably just got lucky though....but it looked cool!


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

I was 15 or 16 and out hunting squirrels with my bow. I and a friend stepped out of the woods next to a hedge row and saw a tree rat about 25 feet up on a branch. Now before I get flamed for shooting in the air with my bow, I was in on a 1000 acre farm of which this field was right around 300 acres and I wasn't really worried about hurting anyone. So i draw back and shoot at the squirrel, I hit just under him and ricochet off of the branch sending my gamegetter II sailing out to the middle of this field! As the arrow flew through the air it was interrupted mid flight buy a passing crow! Stuck him mid flight and he and my arrow fell to earth. I dont know if it could be called my best shot but it sure was one of the most unpredicted outcomes.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dv8tion said:


> I was 15 or 16 and out hunting squirrels with my bow. I and a friend stepped out of the woods next to a hedge row and saw a tree rat about 25 feet up on a branch. Now before I get flamed for shooting in the air with my bow, I was in on a 1000 acre farm of which this field was right around 300 acres and I wasn't really worried about hurting anyone. So i draw back and shoot at the squirrel, I hit just under him and ricochet off of the branch sending my gamegetter II sailing out to the middle of this field! As the arrow flew through the air it was interrupted mid flight buy a passing crow! Stuck him mid flight and he and my arrow fell to earth. I dont know if it could be called my best shot but it sure was one of the most unpredicted outcomes.


I would call that your best shot! Cool story!


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Got 3 chipmunks all in a line with one shot once way back in the day. Now my best shots are the half dozen times a day/shoot when everything comes together...I'm holding steady, the sight is centered, the release goes off without having to worry about it, my bow pops forward and the arrow pinwheels the x


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

sticksnbones said:


> Holy smokes...was it risky?


You bet so. I never shoot at animals beyond 40 yrds, even though I can get a 10" circle with 5 arrows from 130 yards.


----------



## GRLost (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry, i'm not THAT good, meant to say 10" with 5 arrows from 60


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dont shoot much past 40. Best was a robin hood a 35 yards


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

97 yards...1 3/8 inches left


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

3 robin hoods at 20 and twice at 30 yards. But i think my best is a chipmunk at 51 yard of a log.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Come on guys! We got to have others takin crazy shots! Lets hear em!


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

in the yard shootin one day and saw this gopher they have so many hols in the yard putmy 30 yard pin on its head in one eye and out the other i though it was kinda cool


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hit a penny at 1000 yards.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shot at a dove at 73 yards and an inch too low


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

smoked a dove with my recurve at 30 yds


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

bowfishin this summer i seen a gar come to the surface and they had only been giving us a few seconds to shoot so i draw back take aim.... miss so i start reeling in my arrow and i notice its comin in funny and i grab it to reload i pull it out and theres a shad shot in through the gills and out the mouth


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

What are the odds?^


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> I doubt anyone can top bridger's best tho


of course not, bridgers a beast


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> of course not, bridgers a beast


What is bridgers best?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure what he'd claim as his best, I've seen him win indi. Gold at world cup indoor and seen him outshone everyone in Iowa with a 29x Vegas game(not gonna be his best, lol). Might be that first comp 60 or...


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

doe at 93 yards with a g5 montec


----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Shot a ground squirell at 67 yards with only a 40 yard pin to Kentucky windage with. I was using a g5 small game head and a PSE Super G that maybe shot 260fps. Splattered his head on impact. The distance and slow speed made it look like a missle dropping in on target.


----------



## mathewsman1313 (Jan 10, 2007)

wolfeman said:


> doe at 93 yards with a g5 montec


Really?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

naw.. i know you can though! well thats what you say! jk man


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Shot my first 2 arrows of the day at 60. There was a funny sound so I went and looked and I got a robinhood.


----------



## Hunter9837 (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine would be when I was shooting my 18lb. recurve that I won as a doorprize in a bowshoot a few years back. I did I 40yd. shot and hit the bulls-eye, which was amazing because I had the bow almost shooting straight up the air to get it to go 40yd.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

The best (and luckiest) shot I ever made was in front of a bunch of people after a shoot on a bet. The bet was if I could hit a 10 or better on an elk target on the first shot everyone present would eat lunch for free. The shot landed perfectly in the center of the 12 ring. The farthests pin I had was set for 60 yards. They asked me how far I guessed it at and I said, 132 yards. The owner then ranged the distance and it was in fact 132 yards on the nose. I really don't like telling that story much because not many believe it but it's the honest to Gods truth.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i can only get 40 out of my bow but a bunch of other guys were shooting a 125yd elk i gave int a whirl 3rd shot got it in the neck

only 9yrs


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

The farthest pin I have is 50 but I get 1-2" groups from 50.


----------

